# Trying something new with GH



## 63Vette (Jan 6, 2013)

*What I am doing:*

I am currently on an every other day workout schedule (which is unusual for me). 
While on this every other day schedule I thought I would try something 'different' with my GH administration. 

*What I am going to do:*

Instead of taking 4iu ed in split doses I am going to shoot 8iu post workout on the days I workout. I will not take GH on 'off' days.

I am planning on shooting immediately post workout (within five minutes) and will take a post workout shake/meal 45 minutes later that incorporates both carbs and proteins. 

*Why I am going to do it:*

I have a couple of guys who compete Masters who have said they do this (on a larger scale) when they bulk. They expressed that as they aged, bulking became much more difficult. I am finding this to be true for me and I am 'stuck' at 200lbs. The irony here is that I really do not want to bulk very much but I do want to still be able to control my ability to put on lean muscle. 

*Will I log it?*

No. I know the GH game is a long slow one and I do not think this will lend itself well to logging the cycle. I will also be using other gear so the changes that occur will be a result of multiple compounds. Personally, I feel comfortable with this because I know how the other compounds I will be using affect me. Synergy aside, I will have a very good idea how this change in GH administration will affect me.

*I will update and report any information I can gather back.* If I see no difference I will let you know that as well. 

*** The most current research I have found suggests that frequent small doses of HGH are best for triggering GH/IGF pulses and achieving growth; however, the extremely high levels associated with the test subjects would mean taking doses that only cashout can afford.*


If any of you have tried this (blast dosing) please post up and let us know what, if any, changes you saw from adjusting administration. Please include any sides (extreme fatigue, CTS, Severe Joint Pain, etc.).


Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## Supra (Jan 7, 2013)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Supra (Jan 7, 2013)

What kinda GH are you on?


----------



## Azog (Jan 7, 2013)

Interested in the results of this. Would be nice if this worked out cause on my whacky ass gh protocol, I pin 6x daily when i include the peps.


----------



## 63Vette (Jan 7, 2013)

Supra said:


> What kinda GH are you on?



Rips brother.....


----------



## pirovoliko (Jan 7, 2013)

I recenty switched to half my daily dose post workout and liking the difference.  Feel like my recovery is better and also, more importantly I feel less tired throughout the day.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 7, 2013)

I will always insist that post workout is the best time to pin your GH. It's when your cortisol is the highest... This will show results I'm sure. The increased rest by working out EOD will yield some good mass for you too.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 7, 2013)

i am actually planning something like this myself.  but my plan has is ai bit different.

off days - 1 dose of ghrp2/cjc pre bed or at night


on days - ghrp2/cjc followed by 6iu hyges 20min later post workout.  



I was on another site, and was reading an research article about low GH output kids.  They found non-ED dosing or EOD dosing to be best for overall growth.  I dont know where it was, just following links and what not.


But end result, showed not to use it ED.  So 3 or 4 days a wk is what im going to do.


----------



## grind4it (Jan 7, 2013)

Vette; I've training with a pro bb who put me on the following protocol.

1 iu when I wake and 7 iu post work. Followed by my Postworkout meal. 70 grams carbs and 50grams protein. I'm on week 11 and I'm starting to look good


----------



## Azog (Jan 7, 2013)

Good info. I may switch of my dosing schedule too.


----------



## Hood_Rat (Jan 7, 2013)

post workout shake? or the hour after meal?


----------



## 63Vette (Jan 26, 2013)

Hood_Rat said:


> post workout shake? or the hour after meal?



I will have a small 24g bcaa loded protein shake but will have a substantial post workout meal as described 45 minutes to an hour after pinning.

Good question bro, the latest research is saying the optimum window for post workout protein is a myth....  I may find out if I can stand to miss the pwo shake.

Vette


----------



## Supra (Jan 27, 2013)

gymrat827 said:


> i am actually planning something like this myself.  but my plan has is ai bit different.
> 
> off days - 1 dose of ghrp2/cjc pre bed or at night
> 
> ...



So if they said to not inject ED or EOD how when they injecting?


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 27, 2013)

Great thread. Good luck, Vette.


----------

